# Boot selber bauen



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Hat ein lieber Mensch da draußen einen Plan für mich wie man ein Boot baut. (Angelboot)

Es sollte leicht sein (GFK)

Rahmen oder so kann ich selber bauen (Metaller) wenn diese gebraucht werden .


----------



## Burns (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

Hallo

Wieso willst du ein Angelboot selber bauen?
Ne Anka (Ruderboot) ist doch neu aufgearbeitet schon für 400 zu haben.
Wenn du dir eines aus GFK selber basteln willst brauchst du ne Form und die Preise für Epoxid oder Polyesterharz und Gewebe sprengen die 400eur für ne Anka um Längen. An die Arbeit garnicht zu denken.

Suche mal bei Ebay nach Anka in der Sport Rubrik

Für Selberbauer ist das Boote-Forum.de klasse 


Gruss Burns


----------



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

OK. Danke erst mal. ich werde mich mal bei ebay umschauen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Danke erst mal. ich werde mich mal bei ebay umschauen.



ist garantiert die bessere Wahl !!!
hab meine letzten 2 Boote da auch gekauft #6
denke es ist nicht soooo einfach selber eines zu bauen - jedenfalls aus GFK


----------



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

mag sein, aber ich bin in solchen sachen schon sehr begabt. ich habe mal von so einem zusammensteckbarem bott gehört. kann man die irgendwo bekommen. weiß das jemand?? sind glaube ich drei stücke zu verschrauben um auf ein boot zu kommen. wäre ideal zum verstauen und transportieren


----------



## ruhrangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

also wenn das eh gerade ein thema ist.

ich würd gern eins aus alu bauen, hatt vieleicht jemand schnittmuster für die bleche ??????

LG aus dem pott


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*



			
				Achim 1961 schrieb:
			
		

> zusammensteckbarem bott gehört. kann man die irgendwo bekommen. weiß das jemand?? sind glaube ich drei stücke zu verschrauben um auf ein boot zu kommen. wäre ideal zum verstauen und transportieren



hab ich auch schon des öfteren mal bei ebay gesehen...  3 einzelne GFK Teile die verschraubt werden und dann mit den Sitzbänken verstärkt werden....
aber wer die vertreibt ...  |kopfkrat   #c


----------



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

auch ne gute idee. bleche kann man schweißen, alu ist leicht|wavey: also gute vorteile, zumal man alu auf den schrottplatz hinterher geschmissen bekommt


----------



## ruhrangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

@ achim 

und unkaputtbar wär son alu teil auch, aber ohne muster mit winkeln und so ..........!!???


----------



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

ja ich weiß. ich hätte ja auch gerne so einen Plan. Lass uns doch mal an den o.g. Seitentip gucken !


----------



## ruhrangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

schon geschehen, muss ich mir mal zeit nehmen und ne anfage stellen.

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Achim 1961 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

melde dich bitte mal, wenn du was gefundenn hast.


----------



## ruhrangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

siiiischer dat, mach ich glatt !!!!!!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## charly151 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

|supergri 

|supergri |supergri |supergri  "guckst du da" |supergri |supergri |supergri 
www.meyerwerft.de

Gruß Charly


----------



## ruhrangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

hohoho der charly
warste schonmal da und hast dir das sperrwerk und die werft angesehen???
wenn nicht ist es ne reise wert, UND FISCHE FANGEN KANNSTE DA AUCH GUT !!!!!!!!


----------



## angeltom (8. September 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

Also!
Das zusammenschraubbare Angelboot wird von der Fa. Lorsby hergestellt. Anschrift:
Phillip Lorenz 
Moorbruchsweg 20 
29308 Winsen/Aller
Tel:05143/8342
Fax:05143/1307[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
Netzadresse: www.lorsby.de
Aber:Im Salzwasser und mit Motor glaube ich das es Probleme gibt. Wahrscheinlich sieht das Boot dann nach einer gewissen Zeit einem ungpflegten Batteriepol ähnlich.
mfG
Angeltom


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

Es sollte leicht sein (GFK)...............

ein widerspruch in sich, gfk ist sauschwer und pflegeintensiv. ich hab mein aluboot ( 4 meter, steuerstand, ohne alles ca 90 kilo), plus trailer bei ebay für 600 euro erstanden. zwei tage arbeit investiert und die komplette farbe abgeschliffen.. nun fahren wir im alulook ( seewasserfest!) und das boot ist unkaputtbar!
gruß robert#h


----------



## Tobibobel22 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boot selber bauen*

Selberbauen is immer am besten - da weiss man was man hat. Leider ist das nicht immer möglich da man die nötigen utils net hat !

ansonsten mal: 

www.netboat.com oder einfach mal in google.de nach "gebrauchtboote" suchen

Habe da in nächster Zeit eine kleine Jolle mit Trailer und Motor (4Ps) incl Bodenseezulassung zu verkaufen 

einfach melden !!!


----------

